# 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH



## timbauer7 (29 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Und zwar ist bei mir folgendes der Fall.
Ich hab mir eine E-mail adresse bei GMX erstellt.
Nach geraumer Zeit bekam ich dann eine Mahnung dass folgende Rechnung nicht beglichen wurde, da ich mir aber zu 100& Sicher bin dass ich kein Abo etc abgeschlossen habe, kam es mir seltsam vor. Ich bekam dann noch weitere Mahnungen per E-mail und mittlerweile auch schon per Post.  Das Unternehmen nennt sich 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH der Geschäftsführer nennt sich Vxxx Bxxx, heute hab ich wieder eine Mahnung bekommen und langsam hab ich ein ungutes Gefühl da die Summe die ich begleichen sollte mittlerweile schon bei 112,69€ angelangt ist. Die Mahnung per Post wird von dem Inkasso Unternehmen Namens BFS risk & collection GmbH bearbeitet.

Bitte um Antwort.


----------



## bernhard (29 Januar 2015)

Das Problem wird hier erschöpfend besprochen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...mx-profi-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.6768/


----------

